# 1407 - Shining Soul II (E)



## T-hug (Mar 9, 2004)

* 1407 - Shining Soul II  EURO 128Mbit (Menace)*







Languages: English, German, French, Italian, Spanish
Save Type: FLASH512_V131 (512Kbit) [/p]


----------



## chetzboy (Mar 9, 2004)

A great game!


----------



## gba2002 (Mar 9, 2004)

alright, its finally dumped, this is a mad game. Cant wait to play this.


----------



## Opium (Mar 9, 2004)

Remember to patch the 512kb save if necessary, you can get the patcher under the tools section.
Is Shining Soul 2 actaully any better then the first?


----------



## stivsama (Mar 9, 2004)

Looks like water color graphics again.. @ least the background looks decent, hope they improved a lot from Shining I. Now when will they release Shining FORCE again?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to meet Jesus too.. And I'd agree that it'd be @ least "nice."


----------



## dEC0DED (Mar 9, 2004)

Jesus is hot


----------



## .Ken^ (Mar 9, 2004)

Looks like it has more of a storyline this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so using the ninja ^^


----------



## GouK (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow, I thought Shining Soul II Came out for euro long time ago.


----------



## The Ant (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah that's great !!!

I finished the first in japanese but this time, I gonna play french...

What I am waiting the must is the released of Shining Force!!!


----------



## slightlyaskew (Mar 9, 2004)

forgive my total and utter ignorance, but is this a hack n slash type rpg, or a 'quick theres some monsters, lets all line up and take turns like some kinda violent morris dance' type game?

cheers in advance

uncle c


----------



## camx (Mar 9, 2004)

cool intro, the character name screen seems messed, i dunno?  so far this game is awesome!


----------



## TelcoLou (Mar 9, 2004)

YAY! Finally, I can clean the dust off my GBA and play some hack & slash Diablo-esque goodness!


----------



## Opium (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm upto the second Dungeon so far (the Giants Graveyard). The game seems slightly better then the first but it still has most of the problems the first did. The script is horribly put together, the people that translated this game did a really bad job. At least this one has a bit more of a story then the first one though.


----------



## sigfried (Mar 9, 2004)

On my way for the walkthrough, darn i must also finish the one for spellforce.


----------



## Magus (Mar 9, 2004)

QUOTE(stivsama @ Mar 9 2004 said:


> Looks like water color graphics again.. @ least the background looks decent, hope they improved a lot from Shining I. Now when will they release Shining FORCE again?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that should be around april...


----------



## Fortell (Mar 9, 2004)

hmmm. Shining Soul 1 diddnt work for me, I hope this one does.  I love diablo like games.


----------



## blank white page (Mar 9, 2004)

Happy day's are here.


----------



## Magus (Mar 9, 2004)

better than the first and translated more well... (i don't know the english translation but the italian translation it's done better than the first game) it's a nice game if you like hack & slash and/or doesn't have anything better to play (i don't think this month there is something better to play... unless you want to play megaman battle network gp!)


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Mar 9, 2004)

i cant wait to meet jesus thanks for the surprise


----------



## Light (Mar 9, 2004)

wasn't this realesed ages ago??? like us ?i duno..


----------



## Vizenzo (Mar 9, 2004)

GO for it !


----------



## Reploid Ayla (Mar 9, 2004)

ALRIGHT SHINING TIME JELACO FOOLS

and it's released on my birthday too

how lucky


----------



## Hamas (Mar 9, 2004)

Might try this game cos its an RPG... maybe its good? but the graphics of Golden Sun were much better... but will give it a try before dissin it.


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 9, 2004)

Yatta!! I'm gonna grab this and Guilty Gear... I'm happy now.. just need my friends to get the games too.. =D


----------



## pikadude (Mar 9, 2004)

Alright, a great day for releases. I can't wait to start plaing.


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Mar 9, 2004)

after playing this game today for the first time i must say its great. much better than the crap that is golden sun


----------



## Link_01 (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah that would be AWESOME if they rereleased shining force but by who becausethe ame was released by sega i geuss i f they let nintendo do it as they have with games in the past there must be some sort of agreement between sega and nintendo as there is between sony and nintendo
im downloading shining soul 2 now :-D those links on gba temp ROCK


----------



## Dais (Mar 9, 2004)

o_o @ some of the replies in this topic

hehe @ "morris dance" (what? they have the internet in Europe? how can this be?)

So the translation is just as poor as the original Shining Soul European version? Pity...I guess I'll download and play it anyways.....not that I should...


----------



## NaVy_SeAl (Mar 9, 2004)

This game rocks!!
I think this game is the best rpg game for gba !!!!!


----------



## Dais (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh man, EVERYTHING about this game is miles ahead of the first in terms of quality. Even the translation is pretty damn good, especially compared to the original European one..


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 9, 2004)

Does this game need a save patch, cause it won't save for me.


----------



## NaVy_SeAl (Mar 9, 2004)

Mine save fine i almost go to the middle of the game!!!


----------



## th3sandm4n (Mar 9, 2004)

W00t!!


----------



## Link_01 (Mar 9, 2004)

the archer is a link wannabe


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Mar 9, 2004)

*drools*
*goes to download*
There is a Jesus!
This game isn't even released yet!
*choir music*
HALLELUJAH! HALLELUJAH!
We are saved from the all terrible crappy game region dumps!


----------



## Hamas (Mar 9, 2004)

QUOTE(Hybrid Stigmata @ Mar 9 2004 said:


> after playing this game today for the first time i must say its great. much better than the crap that is golden sun


Dissin Golden Sun doesn't make u right... Golden Sun is 10 times better... Im talkin about the first one only.. never played the 2nd... GS is up there is the best games for GBA surely.


----------



## (Z) (Mar 10, 2004)

*B E A U T I F U L L Y   ! ! !*


----------



## GoodKupo (Mar 10, 2004)

The game more beatble than then last one. The last one was so hard.The nice "Hit and Run" tactics still ownz in this one.


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 10, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> wasn't this realesed ages ago??? like us ?i duno..
> Yup, rom #1113 - Shining Soul II (J)
> 
> 
> QUOTEDissin Golden Sun doesn't make u right... Golden Sun is 10 times better... Im talkin about the first one only.. never played the 2nd... GS is up there is the best games for GBA surely.


I agree, saying that Golden Sun is "crap"... that's just wrong.

But hey, I guess Stigmata is more into hack 'n slash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So no hard feelings! After all - comparing SS to GS is like comparing Diablo to Baldur's Gate; it's action-RPG vs adventure-RPG.

I myself prefer a good story, which I believe GS has.


----------



## Reploid Ayla (Mar 10, 2004)

QUOTE(Hamas @ Mar 10 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Hybrid Stigmata @ Mar 9 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > after playing this game today for the first time i must say its great. much better than the crap that is golden sun
> ...


thats why it is called an oppinion...


----------



## PuyoDead (Mar 10, 2004)

QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Mar 9 2004 said:


> The game more beatble than then last one. The last one was so hard.The nice "Hit and Run" tactics still ownz in this one.


How far are you? I just finished the 3rd place, and it was pretty difficult. Quite a bit more difficult that the last one, I'd say. I'm a level 12 Dark Wizzard, and I've had a few times where I've been beaten up terribly bad. Thankfully some of his offensive spells are pretty nice, and have saved me on more than one occasion.


----------



## .Ken^ (Mar 10, 2004)

How do you cast spells? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Mar 10, 2004)

I don't see what's wrong with the translation in this game. Seems pretty good to me. This game is way better than the first. It's fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, yes Golden Sun, and it's sequel, are both crap. They both have nice graphics though.


----------



## sigfried (Mar 10, 2004)

QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ Mar 10 2004 said:


> I don't see what's wrong with the translation in this game. Seems pretty good to me. This game is way better than the first. It's fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the translation seems effectively poor, in french i can confirm it and it's less good than the first shining soul. Why ? The sentences sounds all ridiculous.


----------



## NaVy_SeAl (Mar 10, 2004)

What Caracter you start the game ???


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Mar 10, 2004)

QUOTE(sigfried @ Mar 10 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ Mar 10 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see what's wrong with the translation in this game. Seems pretty good to me. This game is way better than the first. It's fun.
> ...


That's a shame. I haven't played in french. Only English.


----------



## Killermech (Mar 10, 2004)

am I the only one who thinks it was funny when the goblin captain called the other goblin a newbie?


----------



## Smurf-X (Mar 10, 2004)

man this is a great game even though it is my first time playing. but it is awesome and i am trying to beat it with everyone.


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 10, 2004)

The question is: will the game still not save after playing multiplayer? That's what disappointed me the most in the game's predecessor :/

After hours of constant hacking and slashing, me and my friend decided to take a short break after which we snapped on our GBA's again, only to discover that while our characters had been saved - our game progress had not and we were forced to begin from the start...


----------



## weaaddar (Mar 11, 2004)

well thankfully the quick money cheat is gone. 
(sell items that the shop keeper owns by dragging it over your inventory then hitting r. Was doable in the jap and in SS 1 Euro atleast). As far as the new classes they seem more interesting I hope this game doesn't basically become fire a spell/arrow walk a few feet back fire again.


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Mar 11, 2004)

QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Mar 9 2004 said:


> But hey, I guess Stigmata is more into hack 'n slash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually i dont really like hack n slash games, but the rpg element of this game is better than that of golden sun in my opinion, like many others i just found golden sun disappointing and boring.


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 11, 2004)

That's a shame, Stigmata =/ Oh well, as long as you're having fun with SS2


----------



## lsrsera (Mar 12, 2004)

I can't seem to flash this onto my card.  I'm using the EZFA, but when I try to flash this game, it tells me "Failed to Open File."  I'm wondering if I need to patch it or something.


----------



## Chakal (Mar 12, 2004)

I flashed it on my EZFA 256 perfectly, no patches.


----------



## Frankbel (Mar 12, 2004)

does anyone know why this game doesn't save on my flash2 ultra 512 and save normally in my flash2advance 256?


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 12, 2004)

*FLASH512_V130/FLASH512_V131 Save Patcher V3*
This tool will fix problems with FLASH512_V130/FLASH512_V131 saves on such carts as the EZ1/XG1 and Xtreme carts.

For those of you who might need it.


----------



## TelcoLou (Mar 12, 2004)

You know ... I was seriously considering selling my GBA and FlashCart until this was dumped. JOY!


----------



## Killermech (Mar 12, 2004)

QUOTE(TelcoLou @ Mar 12 2004 said:


> You know ... I was seriously considering selling my GBA and FlashCart until this was dumped. JOY!


my god,, dont even joke about such things.. or if u were serious look deep into your heart and seek for thee true pleasure.... *kisses his gba*


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 12, 2004)

Wee today I had my first multiplayer experience with Shining Soul 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Way more fun than its predecessor and it seem as if this game will actually save your game progress as well (not only the character data)... *fingers crossed*

I'll come back later to tell you whether this is true or not.


And seriously TelcoLou, why would anyone with a flashcart want to sell their GBA?


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 12, 2004)

Happy happy, joy joy! The game _does_ save your progress when playing multiplayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank god for that, I tell you!


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 14, 2004)

*still haven't figured out how to use the Force Rings*

Anyone?


----------



## .Ken^ (Mar 14, 2004)

I tihnk they are used for multiplayer or something.


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 14, 2004)

They are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And that's how I play this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yeah I know - I'm lucky ^^)


----------



## tonymeman (Mar 15, 2004)

How to save the princes in the froze "ice-cube"???


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 15, 2004)

Dunno, I haven't got there yet - I'm at the pyramids (the desert).

And sadly I won't be able to play any more multiplayer until next week or so.


----------



## TelcoLou (Mar 15, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And seriously TelcoLou, why would anyone with a flashcart want to sell their GBA?Â



..because I just recently got a GP32.


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 15, 2004)

QUOTE(TelcoLou @ Mar 15 2004 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I suppose that's a somewhat valid reason


----------



## sQa5r (Mar 15, 2004)

QUOTE(tonymeman @ Mar 15 2004 said:


> How to save the princes in the froze "ice-cube"???


You Just have to keep hitting the cube!!


----------



## tonymeman (Mar 16, 2004)

QUOTE(sQa5r @ Mar 15 2004 said:


> QUOTE(tonymeman @ Mar 15 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > How to save the princes in the froze "ice-cube"???
> ...


But i kept hitting it like for 20mins..nothing happen...and lots of scene i cant get through...like the password for the demon gate and the mushroom grandpa(he jus lying on the floor?! how to save him?) and the boken's soul?!...+i found some funny items like the alphabet A and E...


----------



## PuyoDead (Mar 16, 2004)

Firstly, yes, you just have to keep hitting the ice. It'll break eventually. As for grandpa, throw a Mushroom at him (not a Toadstool). Boken's Soul is to be thrown at Boken's floating soul in the Goblin Fort. The letters can be collected and sacrificed at the Temple (it opens up eventually), to get other items. The A and E belong to the SEGA set (which should be pretty obvious).


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 16, 2004)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Mar 16 2004 said:


> Firstly, yes, you just have to keep hitting the ice. It'll break eventually. As for grandpa, throw a Mushroom at him (not a Toadstool). Boken's Soul is to be thrown at Boken's floating soul in the Goblin Fort. The letters can be collected and sacrificed at the Temple (it opens up eventually), to get other items. The A and E belong to the SEGA set (which should be pretty obvious).


Actually, Bokens soul is in the giants graveyard


----------



## PuyoDead (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh yea... whoops


----------



## tonymeman (Mar 16, 2004)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Mar 16 2004 said:


> Firstly, yes, you just have to keep hitting the ice. It'll break eventually. As for grandpa, throw a Mushroom at him (not a Toadstool). Boken's Soul is to be thrown at Boken's floating soul in the Goblin Fort. The letters can be collected and sacrificed at the Temple (it opens up eventually), to get other items. The A and E belong to the SEGA set (which should be pretty obvious).


cool..thx for the tips mate


----------



## Disturbed1 (Mar 16, 2004)

QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Mar 14 2004 said:


> *still haven't figured out how to use the Force Rings*
> 
> Anyone?


As far as I could tell from the Jap. site for this game, you both have to have the force ring on , and you use it at the same time and the "Shining force" goes in the middle of wherever you are both standing at (I think).


----------



## tonymeman (Mar 16, 2004)

anyone finish this game yet??? damn this game is kind of hard...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2004)

There's at least 3 people who finished it, including me.


----------



## .Ken^ (Mar 17, 2004)

How do you use summons?


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 17, 2004)

QUOTE(Disturbed1 @ Mar 16 2004 said:


> QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Mar 14 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > *still haven't figured out how to use the Force Rings*
> ...


Yup, that's how you use it - I've figured _that_ much out. But... I fail to see what it's good for


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 17, 2004)

QUOTE(.Ken^ @ Mar 17 2004 said:


> How do you use summons?


You mean like... the Dark Wizard's Dagger Dance? Or what character uses summons?


----------



## Disturbed1 (Mar 17, 2004)

QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Mar 17 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Disturbed1 @ Mar 16 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Mar 14 2004 said:
> ...


Once again i'm not totally sure (haven't played multi yet) but I think its for getting those boxes in the middle of the screen that you can't hit (i think) any other way. It also deals damage to enemies :-/.


----------



## sigfried (Mar 17, 2004)

QUOTE(tonymeman @ Mar 16 2004 said:


> anyone finish this game yet??? damn this game is kind of hard...


I am doing a walkthrough which will be posted on gamefaqs soon (username ADK). I am looking for other secret dungeons, i have found 3 so far, maybe there is more.


----------



## weaaddar (Mar 18, 2004)

Secret Dungeons I know of:
Grandma's well. (after goblin for talk to the old lady by the throne room).
Mysterious Derelict (beat the pirate ship twice)
The Item shop Palace (Just get up to the pirate ship and talk to the lady at the bar).
The Forgotten Dungeon (Get the map from level 8 of the colleseum).
The hall of heroes (beat all 10 levels of the colleseum).
Beast Mountain ( talk to kung fu fox guy after beating hte volcano).
Mushroom Forest (I think after the ice cave talk to the Red Shoe/Blue shoe girl)
Temple of Light (Unlocked with getting up to the desert)
There may be one or two more that I don't know about.


----------



## .Ken^ (Mar 18, 2004)

QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Mar 18 2004 said:


> QUOTE(.Ken^ @ Mar 17 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you use summons?
> ...


It takes over the S symbol in your equipment (on the left). I got it from the colosseum, Raijin III. The description only says "Summons Raijin" 
So I figured it was a summon


----------



## Chakal (Mar 18, 2004)

Press "Select" when the "Soul" meter at the upper right corner (the green bar) is full (flashing) to summon


----------



## sigfried (Mar 18, 2004)

QUOTE(weaaddar @ Mar 18 2004 said:


> Secret Dungeons I know of:
> Grandma's well. (after goblin for talk to the old lady by the throne room).
> Mysterious Derelict (beat the pirate ship twice)
> The Item shop Palace (Just get up to the pirate ship and talk to the lady at the bar).
> ...


Thanks, i see that you can replay some of the Shining Soul 1 dungeons as secret levels. You will be credited in my faq for the help you provided.


----------



## GoldbergJH (Mar 18, 2004)

Anybody using f2a 128 to play this game ?
coz i can't save game in f2a and i don't think there's any patch for f2a ??


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 18, 2004)

QUOTE(GoldbergJH @ Mar 18 2004 said:


> Anybody using f2a 128 to play this game ?
> coz i can't save game in f2a and i don't think there's any patch for f2a ??


Hmm no, I don't recall patching my game before flashing it... I have an old Visoly Turbo 128MBit card.

That's an F2A, right?


----------



## GoldbergJH (Mar 18, 2004)

yeah. It's a F2A. Any help ?? I just can't save game.....mine's 128m.


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 18, 2004)

Weird, did you try simply flashing it again?

See what happens if you use the SRAM Patcher.


----------



## GoldbergJH (Mar 18, 2004)

don't know why...can't open  SRAM Patcher


----------



## GoldbergJH (Mar 18, 2004)

i heard the problem might be the FLASH512_V130 or FLASH512_v131 patch...but i can't open that program either !! ......>


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 18, 2004)

Well in order to use the srampatch, you need to type srampatch input.gba output.gba

As for the other patches that you mention, I have only tried Flash512_v124 and it's pretty simple to use. I simply run the exe-file and then drag a game to the running program.

The readme file should cover it all.


----------



## GoldbergJH (Mar 18, 2004)

where should i type "srampatch input.gba output.gba" ?? and where can i download Flash512_v124  ??


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 18, 2004)

In DOS.

And Flash512_v124 won't help you because Shining Soul 2 doesn't have that save type. It uses v131.


----------



## GoldbergJH (Mar 18, 2004)

so is there anyway to patch the game saving so the game can save in F2A ??


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 18, 2004)

Well if you can get that FLASH512_v131 patch to run...

*going offline for some time*


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 18, 2004)

I've got a level 7 Priest now =D


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 18, 2004)

Keep going, Elrinth. You've still got a long way to go


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 18, 2004)

I've been thinking about doing a Wizard instead.. but I'll go a bit more with this dude =D

The priest is kinda boring.. No offensive spells. only offensive is thru attack with either flail or rod.. =/ and rod suxx.

BTW.. level 11, Pagan the priest.


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah I can imagine that playing as a Priest is pretty boring - in singleplayer mode.


----------



## wabo (Mar 19, 2004)

QUOTE(GoldbergJH @ Mar 18 2004 said:


> so is there anyway to patch the game saving so the game can save in F2A ??


Go there:  http://whitefang.fitz.cam.ac.uk/gba/

Download the patch for Flash512_v131

-Go to start menu of windows
-Then Run, type command in the field
-it will open a commandline box

Easy way, put your rom in C:temp (or any dir) unzipped (and the patch)
Then in the command line type C:
push enter
type cd temp
push enter

you'll see c:temp

then type:
flash nameofyourrom.gba newname.gba

It will create a patched rom in c:temp
that will work on F2A

Important. Must not have space in filenames and dir
it will be much simpler


----------



## weaaddar (Mar 19, 2004)

As far as the hybrid class I think the ninja is it. He has 3 spells, a melee weapon, and a ranged weapon allowing you to experience the best of all worlds. Unfortuantly, the swords you find are generally going to be way more powerful then his spells or his ranged weapons. (You'll use speed then rush around with Kasunagi once you have the chaos ring). So he becomes a warrior with crappy equipment. 

People say the brawler is quite alot of fun. After I'm done with my ninjas advance mode I'll see what being a brawlers like.


----------



## GoldbergJH (Mar 19, 2004)

Thank u wabo !! Now i can finally save game in GBA. Thx a lot !!

btw....I like that 1/2 vampire, 1/2 human character, is he good? powerful? 

I just like him coz he looks cool to me ^^


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2004)

Dark Wizard uses Dark Spell with his Vampire blood, he also is a brother with a bad guy call 'Gillespie' which you can play if you finish the game(he has same stat as Dark Wizard, only looks are different)


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 20, 2004)

QUOTE(GoldbergJH @ Mar 19 2004 said:


> Thank u wabo !! Now i can finally save game in GBA. Thx a lot !!
> 
> btw....I like that 1/2 vampire, 1/2 human character, is he good? powerful?
> 
> I just like him coz he looks cool to me ^^


That's who I play, and yeah he's pretty powerful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Got some neat spells and I can think of at least two completely different ways to play him, depending on what spells you focus on.


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 21, 2004)

k, level 15 priest now. Stupid me to pick som skillpoints on rod. I should've only gone with flail =/


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 21, 2004)

The Priest can use a flail!? Cool, I'm stuck with rods


----------



## GoldbergJH (Mar 21, 2004)

so what are the 2 different ways to train dark wizard ??


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 21, 2004)

QUOTE(GoldbergJH @ Mar 21 2004 said:


> so what are the 2 different ways to train dark wizard ??


You could either simply make him a powerful spellcaster like I have, using a high Intelligence to inflict massive damage whenever a destructive spell is cast (I prefer Demon Breath and Dagger Dance). Of course, this leaves him quite vulnerable and especially to close combat attacks, since I haven’t got much Vitality or Strength, and that’s why I’ve boosted up my Dexterity using magical items (so that my enemies will have a harder time hitting me).
Drain would also be good spell to use with this type of Dark Wizard - to heal yourself without the need of using items such as Healing Drop.

Or you could combine Rod with Morph and raise your characters Strength and Vitality, making him _extremely_ dangerous in close combat (once you get past the lvl 0 and 1 Morph you’ll be able to turn into some very powerful creatures). Because morphing can do some wondrous things to your stats! I think my Strength doubled when I morphed into a Skeleton (that’s the lvl 2 Morph) and I also got like 40 or so extra hitpoints since my Vitality increased as well.


----------



## GoldbergJH (Mar 22, 2004)

Wow !.....sounds amazing.....btw what's the highest level of spell? and is there any efficinet ways to get the highest level magic books ? coz i couldn't find them >


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 22, 2004)

QUOTE(GoldbergJH @ Mar 22 2004 said:


> Wow !.....sounds amazing.....btw what's the highest level of spell? and is there any efficinet ways to get the highest level magic books ? coz i couldn't find them >


----------



## GoldbergJH (Mar 23, 2004)

So the highest magic book level is 7 ??


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah, should be.


----------



## tonymeman (Mar 26, 2004)

Arrrrghh...no good.. i got stuck again~!!! i using a brawler guy and cant beat the volcano "red bull". that guy is real tough, i keep hitting n hitting and die when it push me to the magma


----------



## GoldbergJH (Mar 27, 2004)

ohh....poor u...i used the dark magic guy and got no problem with him....i also used archer...seems like long range weapon or magic are better to beat the volcano monster.....well...can't help u much..sry....


----------



## pinbi7 (Apr 4, 2004)

i was about to try that,right after mario and luigi

is it any good?, is it related at all to shining force on the genesis? (gameplay,art work,music,story)(god i loved those games  )

can you be pegasus knight?,it would be great!

and a new shining force is comming to the GBA this summer!!!(or maybe it's the one your talking about right now)


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 4, 2004)

Well I have actually never played the original games but I don't _think_ that they have that much in common, except the intro with that girl reading a book as usual.

I'd be surprised if Shining Soul is anything near the classic games on Genesis. Die-hard fans of the series might pick it up simply because of the name, but other than that - I think it's like comparing the old Phantasy Star series with Phantasy Star Online...

I like this game though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SS2 is _way_ more fun than SS1 and if you can get someone to play it with you then it’s almost a must have if you’re into action-RPG’s


----------



## pinbi7 (Apr 4, 2004)

QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Apr 4 2004 said:


> Well I have actually never played the original games but I don't _think_ that they have that much in common, except the intro with that girl reading a book as usual.
> 
> I'd be surprised if Shining Soul is anything near the classic games on Genesis. Die-hard fans of the series might pick it up simply because of the name, but other than that - I think it's like comparing the old Phantasy Star series with Phantasy Star Online...
> 
> ...


thx,i'll be sure to try it then


----------



## master25 (Jun 30, 2004)

why arnt yhere any cheat codes


----------



## master25 (Jun 30, 2004)

why isn't there any cheat codes for this game


----------



## Dragonlord (Jun 30, 2004)

omg...
1) no double posts
2) no useless bumping of topics


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jun 30, 2004)

QUOTE(master25 @ Jun 30 2004 said:


> why isn't there any cheat codes for this game


Here and next time, please use the edit button. For future reference, you'd be amazed at what you can find on the internet by just looking.


----------



## wabo (Jun 30, 2004)

or you could use Z's save. It's as good as any cheat.


----------



## tonymeman (Dec 11, 2004)

hey guys, this is weird~. i 've neva try warrior before so i start off a warrior account this morning but my atttack is 0!!! even at lvl 2 i upgrade strength but it turn to 0!!! what's goin on???


----------

